# Hurricane Michael



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been and gone. I got very lucky, no trees down just limbs. No damage to anything. I did lose power for about 30 hours and I was obsessing over the food in my freezers. Turns out I didn't even lose my ice cream. I fixed that, I got a small dual fuel generator that I can use to keep things cold.

During the storm I could hear the roof shingles flapping. The birds came through with flying colors, pens dry. 

Today I decided it was time to start burning all of that deadfall. There is a ton of it and I'll be burning piles for weeks to come. Problem is, these danged Oaks shed branches like other trees shed leaves so it's a never ending problem. Get one area cleaned up and within a week there's a whole new bunch to burn. 

All in all, Michael was not as bad as when Opal hit us in the N. GA mountains or when Katrina hit us in TN. At least for me, it wasn't as bad even though the storm's center was just a few miles East of me. 

There were so many others that lost everything to this storm. Myself and my neighbors dodged a major bullet had the storm stayed just a tad West.


----------

